# OPI Fall Colors and France Collection



## Indigowaters (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone have polishes from OPI in the Fall colors range or from the France Collection? I'd really like to see them before buying. Thanks!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't have any pictures, but I have 4 of them so far and love them all!  I have:

-You Don't Know Jacques!
-Parlez-Vous OPI?
-Eiffel for this Color!
-Tickle My France-y!

Here are some links to great swatches.  Hey helped me decide which to get first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource

Scrangie: OPI Fall 2008: La Collection De France Swatches


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow I am definitly getting some of those =)


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought a few... cant remeber which ones, Im no help! But the lavender colored one is really really nice IRL.  Kinda a greyish lavender


----------



## pat (Sep 8, 2008)

I have all but one of them and so far I love each and every one! 

The colors are so beautiful!  I have on Crepes Suzi-Ette on and it' such a pretty color!  It's like a red brick kinda color.


----------



## princess lissa (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought louvre de louvre. I love it! It is a pretty dark purple. I wore it last week and got tons of compliments on it.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got the mini set from this collection. I think they have the best colors in it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooooohhhhh I'm getting Parlez-Vouz for sure.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't have any pics but I have,

- Tickle My France-y
- Louvre me, Louvre me not
- Yes I Can Can

I love them all. I will be going back for more


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the 5 that I already bought... I'm getting a few more.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2008)

How much do they cost in store
Here in Mtl, from what I've seen, Opi sells for about 12$...
I found a website where you can get them for 4,50$
Am I dreaming?


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_How much do they cost in store
Here in Mtl, from what I've seen, Opi sells for about 12$...
I found a website where you can get them for 4,50$
Am I dreaming?_

 
They're about $9 in stores around here, but yes, there are some websites that sell them for $4.50

Not sure if they ship to Canada though.


----------



## Willa (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I know, that's why I sent them an email asking if they do ship here... 

My mother is going to NY this weekend, but I guess it's going to be difficult to find if it's not in a drug store...


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 10, 2008)

^^Check out head2toebeauty.com.  They are $4.50 and they do ship to canada.

I have Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not and it is fabulous!!


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 10, 2008)

I got 3 colors:

1. You don't know Jacques
2. Parlez-vous OPI
3. Yes...I can-can (favorite)

Also, Sephora By OPI Metro Chic is really beautiful too. The color is almost between You don't know Jacques and Parlez-vous OPI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got one more now:
4. Eiffel for this Color (beautiful!)


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yeah I know, that's why I sent them an email asking if they do ship here... 

My mother is going to NY this weekend, but I guess it's going to be difficult to find if it's not in a drug store..._

 
If your mother is in NY, ask her to look in Ulta, Sally Beauty Supply, or even the JC Penney salon...they're all known to carry them.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 12, 2008)

FYI: OPI polishes are Buy One Get One 50% off til 9/21. AND if you can find one of their sales flyers for the SALON, you can get an additional $10 off any $30 salon purchase!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_FYI: OPI polishes are Buy One Get One 50% off til 9/21. AND if you can find one of their sales flyers for the SALON, you can get an additional $10 off any $30 salon purchase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where?   

Also where can I order OPI online?  thanks


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 20, 2008)

I have few colors from this collection and I adore them... I don't have pics of all of them but here's what I have. HTH
Don't mind my cuticles, they were ugh... Clickable!














And this one is cropped out of bigger pic. "Louvre me, Louvre me not"


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

Where can you buy the fall collection in London?  I love OPI but can never find them.


----------



## rachybloom (Sep 20, 2008)

I got Bastille My Heart (AMAZING deep red) and Parlez-vous OPI? (really interesting grey lavendar). I love them both.. The entire French collection is so unique. I really want to get You Don't Know Jacques! and the bright purple color too.. I love it all!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_  Where?

Also where can I order OPI online?  thanks_

 
Sorry, it was at JC Penney, but I guess it doesn't much matter now since it sale is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was so excited about the sale, I didn't read my post very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For online ordering, I like:

Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment
www.8ty8beauty.com
Trans Design, Inc.

Their prices are about 1/2 of retail, and shipping is reasonable and fairly quick.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw these today and had to get  Bastille My Heart, that's perfect match for my Rapturous mattene and Coc l/g combo. I also got Eiffel for this colour, it's a really lovely deep wine. I think I'm gonno go back to get a few more


----------



## Willa (Sep 26, 2008)

Received mine from Trans Design yesterday
I loooooooove so much Parlez vous Opi?

This is such a beautifull color!


----------



## user79 (Sep 27, 2008)

I just ordered Bastille my Heart, We'll always have Paris, and I'm Fondue of You. Oooh they look so pretty!

I also ordered another China Glaze one called Branding Iron, from their fall 2008 collections, it looked sooo cool!
Pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8D5qVf5VMx...nding-iron.jpg


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 27, 2008)

I ordered all but 3, I'm super excited!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 27, 2008)

Cant wait to get mine in the mail! i bought  4 of them


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just ordered Bastille my Heart, We'll always have Paris, and I'm Fondue of You. Oooh they look so pretty!

I also ordered another China Glaze one called Branding Iron, from their fall 2008 collections, it looked sooo cool!
Pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8D5qVf5VMx...nding-iron.jpg_

 
I hope you don't mind the question, but how much did they charge you for shipping? I contacted H2T about 3 weeks ago asking for shipping quotes to Portugal and they never got back to me


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got Parlez-vous OPI? and freakin' LOVE IT.  I saw it on one of my favorite fashion blogs, and when I was in a beauty supply store today, I saw one bottle, all by its lonesome, on the OPI disply.  I snatched that up faster than a soccer mom at a shoe sale!  It's such a lovely color, very unique.  I've seen swatches of the collection, and this one is my favorite.  But all the colors are very pretty and perfect for fall!


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought the whole collection from a seller on eBay for a really good price. Maybe around $45? I can't recall. I have yet to use all of the colors but my favorites so far are all the ones that come in the mini collection (which I bought first) and You Don't Know Jacques. I did get complimented a lot when I wore Crepes Suzette, though I wasn't fond of it..everyone else was. Tickle My France-y did not go good with my skin tone (korean/mexican NC35). Just about everyone who saw that one said it looked like the nails of a dead person. Not good.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2008)

I ordered Call Your Mother and Metro Chic (the Sephora by Opi line) this past week. It should be here soon. Metro Chic is so popular it has been sold out mostly online and had a waitlist at my Sephora. But if you sign up for them to notify you, you can buy it then. That's how I got mine. Had to order 11:30 at night. Lol.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 29, 2008)

OPI is Buy Two, Get One Free at ULTA til 10/11!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 29, 2008)

Today I went back to get Louvre me, Louvre me not and Tickle My France-y, still depating if I should get "Parlez-vous OPI?"
The colours are amazing, the bottles are huge but still the price of allmost 15€ stings my wallet.


----------



## user79 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_I hope you don't mind the question, but how much did they charge you for shipping? I contacted H2T about 3 weeks ago asking for shipping quotes to Portugal and they never got back to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't heard back either. :/

I sent them an email asking for a shipping quote, not heard back...


----------



## user79 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_I hope you don't mind the question, but how much did they charge you for shipping? I contacted H2T about 3 weeks ago asking for shipping quotes to Portugal and they never got back to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just heard back from them. An order I placed for 6 bottles of polish costs $15 to send with USPS First Class, the cheapest shipping method they have.

When you calculate their prices of of $4.75 for a bottle of Opi polish, and then shipping, it's still a lot cheaper than Switzerland! Here OPI costs upwards of $20 for a bottle!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 30, 2008)

H2T is amazing! I order from them all the time, and their prices are unbeatable. Also, they sell brands that are only available in the US, and that you can't get anywhere else.  I'm so glad I discovered it! Forget Trade Secret! I can now have a China Glaze polish, and that brand is rare in Canada!

I wouldn't worry about the shipping. They once sent me a shipping confirmation a week after I placed my order. They are a mom and pop business, very small, and they have alot of orders to sort through but their customer service is great!
It's a very reliable website!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just heard back from them. An order I placed for 6 bottles of polish costs $15 to send with USPS First Class, the cheapest shipping method they have.

When you calculate their prices of of $4.75 for a bottle of Opi polish, and then shipping, it's still a lot cheaper than Switzerland! Here OPI costs upwards of $20 for a bottle!!!_

 
Sometimes is just sucks to live it Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One bottle of OPI costs here 14.80€, that's about 21$, not cheap I tell you!


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just heard back from them. An order I placed for 6 bottles of polish costs $15 to send with USPS First Class, the cheapest shipping method they have.

When you calculate their prices of of $4.75 for a bottle of Opi polish, and then shipping, it's still a lot cheaper than Switzerland! Here OPI costs upwards of $20 for a bottle!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was expecting the shipping to be more than that. It really pays off ordering from them, because, for one, OPI is really hard to come by in Portugal, and I heard each bottle is 20€ or so... and I also want to get my hands on some Seche Vite!


----------



## user79 (Sep 30, 2008)

I also ordered some Seche Vite, and OPI Nail Envy original formula. Heard so much good stuff about it.


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 30, 2008)

I picked up 2 polishes at Ulta the day after they got the collection now I wish I knew about H2T.

I have "We'll always have Paris" and "I'm Fondue of You".  I have gotten so many compliments on my nails and toes.  

I think I'm going to have to pick up more colors now from H2T


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's "Call Your Mother" - lighter purple and "Metro Chic" - greyish purple. I love them!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/...g?v=1222985342

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3249/...g?v=1222985413


----------



## afgpak11 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Here's "Call Your Mother" - lighter purple and "Metro Chic" - greyish purple. I love them!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/...g?v=1222985342

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3249/...g?v=1222985413_

 
I just picked up Metro Chic when I was at Sephora today. If I have time I'm gonna give myself a mani tonight...and maybe I'll post pics too. It's gorgeous!


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 2, 2008)

Forget Fall, I am already looking forward to their holiday collex!!


----------



## Loirt (Oct 3, 2008)

I've bought Bastille My Heart off of Ebay. An AMAZING color IMO.
I usually look at swatches from Scrangie and Nailgal to help me decide.
I liked OPI's fall collection much more than Essie's and I can't wait to get some more.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I also ordered some Seche Vite, and OPI Nail Envy original formula. Heard so much good stuff about it._

 
Seche Vite is not all that great IMO.. I mean, it is good- it will dry your polish really fast, make it shiny and everything but it causes nail pull or however you say it- it will pull back your n/p making your ends look chipped and your manicure look old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate that.
I think Essie Good to go is better, it dries really fast, it's shiny, makes your polish last really long and doesn't pull back  your polish


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_...For online ordering, I like:

Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment
8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less
Trans Design, Inc.

Their prices are about 1/2 of retail, and shipping is reasonable and fairly quick._

 
I hate you!  I just ordered about 100 bottles of nailpolish!


----------



## user79 (Oct 6, 2008)

My order arrived today - wow that was super fast! For European chicks wanting to order online, I can def reccommend Head2Toe...I used the cheapest shipping method.

Anyhow, so far I haven't put any of them on because I just did my nails yesterday, but "I'm Fondue of You" is the only one that I'm not so crazy about. It looked different somehow in those swatch pics. But the other ones I ordered are all nice. Can't wait to try them out, this is my 1st time using OPI!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_My order arrived today - wow that was super fast! For European chicks wanting to order online, I can def reccommend Head2Toe...I used the cheapest shipping method.

Anyhow, so far I haven't put any of them on because I just did my nails yesterday, but "I'm Fondue of You" is the only one that I'm not so crazy about. It looked different somehow in those swatch pics. But the other ones I ordered are all nice. Can't wait to try them out, this is my 1st time using OPI!_

 

I'm wearing I'm Fondue of You right now.  I love it.  It just may grow on you.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok....H2T is OOS on the ones I wanted the most....You Don't Know Jacques and Parlez-Vous OPI.  I may just go to the Ulta B2GO and see what they got for me, but I'd come out way better money wise on H2T.  From the Sephora by OPI collection I have Never Enough Shoes and Let's Do Lunch.  I love the sparkles in the black polish and I'm wearing Let's Do Lunch today....sucha pretty orange


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish we would have Sephora here (not a chance we will ever get it..) because I've really fallen in love with a few Sehora by Opi shades. I would so like to get Skinny Jeans, Run Wiht it and Social Climber at least.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I hate you!  I just ordered about 100 bottles of nailpolish!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I didn't mention that besides MAC, nailpolish is my other weakness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, what did you order!?!?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I didn't mention that besides MAC, nailpolish is my other weakness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, what did you order!?!?_

 
I can't even recall at the moment.  I know I spent about $88.  lol!  I ordered OPI and China Glaze polishes, but I think I may have to return the China Glaze.  I thought they were big 3 free, but I think I am wrong about that.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I can't even recall at the moment.  I know I spent about $88.  lol!  I ordered OPI and China Glaze polishes, but I think I may have to return the China Glaze.  I thought they were big 3 free, but I think I am wrong about that._

 
You will have a boat load for $88 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just asked on the MUA nail board, and China Glaze became big 3 free after the release of For Audrey last year.  If the label is black with white writing, it is big 3 free.  Hope that helps!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_You will have a boat load for $88 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just asked on the MUA nail board, and China Glaze became big 3 free after the release of For Audrey last year.  If the label is black with white writing, it is big 3 free.  Hope that helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WooT!  Thanks.  I ordered Audrey, as well.  lol


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 8, 2008)

For Audrey is gorgeous! It's the perfect tiffany blue color! Good choice! You'll love it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_WooT!  Thanks.  I ordered Audrey, as well.  lol_

 
For Audrey started my love for China Glaze.  I love that color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want the China Glaze Bahama Blues Collection, but I am waiting for Head2Toe or 8ty8 to get the OPI holiday collection to place and order.


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2008)

When I showed my bf my nailpolishes that I received - yeah good idea, Julia, show a MAN some nailpolish and expect to garner even slight interest, DUH - he said they all look the same. Psh, men, can't even appreciate the intricate details and different nuances of bronze brown red, red with sparkles, vampy red and purple red.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_When I showed my bf my nailpolishes that I received - yeah good idea, Julia, show a MAN some nailpolish and expect to garner even slight interest, DUH - he said they all look the same. Psh, men, can't even appreciate the intricate details and different nuances of bronze brown red, red with sparkles, vampy red and purple red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
My sweetie is slightly shade colour blind.  So...yeah, I know what you mean.  lol  

Are you still not so fondue of I'm Fondue of You?


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Jen, I still haven't tried it! I haven't tried out any of the new polishes I got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn this long lasting Mavala polish, I can't justify removing it when it still looks nearly perfect, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My nails seem to get more damaged the more frequent I use nailpolish remover. Maybe I'll have a go at it tonight.

Actually, my bf is slightly color blind too, apparently it's very common with men!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_...Actually, my bf is slightly color blind too, apparently it's very common with men!_

 
_Or _they just say that as a reason to justify their indifference to those cosmetic colour nuances you were mentioning.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm on to something.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you all have China Glaze's Ruby Pumps? If not, what are you waiting for, it's the #1 must-have np! It's basically Dorothy's red slippers in a bottle, your nails sparkle from miles away, it's amazing! 

Here's the best pic I could find of it (credit vampyvixen from MUA)

http://makeupalley.com/m_79808634


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Do you all have China Glaze's Ruby Pumps? If not, what are you waiting for, it's the #1 must-have np! It's basically Dorothy's red slippers in a bottle, your nails sparkle from miles away, it's amazing! 

Here's the best pic I could find of it (credit vampyvixen from MUA)

http://makeupalley.com/m_79808634_

 
I definately want this one.  I was hoping the get the Sleighride set, but it sold out online aleady.  I think I may need to hit up ebay for it.  Emerald Sparkle that comes with that set is just as beautiful, but green!


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just applied Opi Nail Envy, then 2 coats of "We'll always have Paris", then 1 coat of Seche Vite. I am loving it, I can't stop looking at my nails! That site is a godsend, I'll def order there again.


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 16, 2008)

seems like the colour i want are out of stock


----------



## Jinni (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Do you all have China Glaze's Ruby Pumps? If not, what are you waiting for, it's the #1 must-have np! It's basically Dorothy's red slippers in a bottle, your nails sparkle from miles away, it's amazing! 

Here's the best pic I could find of it (credit vampyvixen from MUA)

http://makeupalley.com/m_79808634_

 
Ruby Pumps is on its way to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to try it out, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## user79 (Oct 16, 2008)

I heard about RP a few days ago and I'd def ordering it soon. It looks perfect for Christmas.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been rocking You Don't Know Jacques and I love it!  I even got my cube mate who only wears pink toes to try it for her next pedi...I think next will be Parlez Vous OPI....sucha pretty purple


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_I've been rocking You Don't Know Jacques and I love it!  I even got my cube mate who only wears pink toes to try it for her next pedi...I think next will be Parlez Vous OPI....sucha pretty purple_

 
I have Jacques on right now.  Love it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 21, 2008)

I have You Don't Know Jacques! and i really like it, it's so pretty. my mom bought it and at first i was like "eh, i don't know" but i love it. it's grey and brown and kinda dark and it all somehow makes sense. 
but i'm rocking this black nail polish now to get in the halloween spirit!


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 21, 2008)

I absolutely love this You Don't Know Jacques too!

can't seem to manage to get a bottle. sold out at most places


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_I absolutely love this You Don't Know Jacques too!

can't seem to manage to get a bottle. sold out at most places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
where have you been looking?  I found mine at Ulta and I saw it at Trade Secret.....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_seems like the colour i want are out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A lot of people are low on stock.  I don't think OPI expected this to sell so well.  They seem to be having a hard time keeping up with the demand.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 22, 2008)

That and the Sephora polishes, "Call Your Mother" and "Metro Chic". They had a waiting list at my Sephora (don't know if I said that already). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_A lot of people are low on stock.  I don't think OPI expected this to sell so well.  They seem to be having a hard time keeping up with the demand._


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_That and the Sephora polishes, "Call Your Mother" and "Metro Chic". They had a waiting list at my Sephora (don't know if I said that already). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm gagging for those too!  That and the NARS Sephora Flame LS.


----------



## fashion.victim (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone ever purchase the OPI nail polish from 8ty8beauty.com? And I was wondering if anyone know how much is the shipping cost to Canada? I tried head2toe but all the nail polish that I want seems to be all out of stock


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in Canada and the shipping IMO is cheaper at H2T! It varies depending on how many products you order, but last time, I purchased around 4 bottles, plus 1 treatment and cream, and payed around 6$.
It's so worth it! The OPI's are no more than 5$, not to mention the fabulous China Glaze brand and Misa! I love it cause here in Canada, OPI's and Essies cost 10$ a bottle.


----------



## fashion.victim (Oct 23, 2008)

GreekChick, what is IMO? I'm sorry I'm pretty new to this forum. I would like to get the France collection of OPI online, but I don't know which websites offered shipping to Canada.

Could you share where you get the nail polish online?


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 24, 2008)

No worries, IMO= In my opinion.
I love Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment and 8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less. They're very reliable websites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also really like Trans Design, Inc..

All of those ship to Canada within 5-10 days! I've been shopping there for months now, it saves me so much money. Forget Trade Secret!


----------



## fashion.victim (Oct 24, 2008)

GreekChick, 
on the 8ty8beauty site, I put my zipcode but it always say that its not a valid zipcode.
How did you fill up the shipping information on the site?
Sorry for the questions!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 24, 2008)

Hm, it's doing the same thing to me too! You can post your real adress on the "Comments" section, but I'd order from Head2Toe, it's a tad more reliable, and they shipping costs aren't as high as 8ty8.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Hm, it's doing the same thing to me too! You can post your real adress on the "Comments" section, but I'd order from Head2Toe, it's a tad more reliable, and they shipping costs aren't as high as 8ty8._

 
I just found out about these websites too. I've been wearing OPI for years and my mom gets them for me as she has her own hair/nail salon. I think that OPI is cheaper online though. OPI is around $12 in most malls in Ottawa. My mom can get them for me for $8, so let's see about this cheap online option....

I'm waiting on Head2Toe to stock up on DS and Chrismas collection to order from there. I don't want to order from 8ty8 as they told me shipping to Canada is $13 min!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I just found out about these websites too. I've been wearing OPI for years and my mom gets them for me as she has her own hair/nail salon. I think that OPI is cheaper online though. OPI is around $12 in most malls in Ottawa. My mom can get them for me for $8, so let's see about this cheap online option....

I'm waiting on Head2Toe to stock up on DS and Chrismas collection to order from there. I don't want to order from 8ty8 as they told me shipping to Canada is $13 min!!_

 
In the US, I pay around $8 per bottle at the salon/spa.  Head2Toe and 88 are like $4.75 per bottle.  Me likey.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 25, 2008)

Psst- Salon-spas order their stock from etailers and charge twice the price. Uh no thanks! And I used to think 10$ was cheap for an OPI!


----------



## fashion.victim (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Psst- Salon-spas order their stock from etailers and charge twice the price. Uh no thanks! And I used to think 10$ was cheap for an OPI!_

 

I actually thought the same too, until I found this forum and about the sites that sell nail polishes for half the price!
But it's too bad all the nicest colors are always out of stock!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, so I'm bumping this thread to share my excitement as I was finally able to buy two of the nail polishes I had missed from France Collection: Parlez-vous OPI and You don't know Jaques
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They were sold out in my mall within the first two days but the lady at the store told me that she would call me as soon as they got a restock...so she called my on Friday and I was there within minutes. These two colours are gorgeous!! 

Now I have 6 bottles from this collection and I love them all


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats!  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Ok, so I'm bumping this thread to share my excitement as I was finally able to buy two of the nail polishes I had missed from France Collection: Parlez-vous OPI and You don't know Jaques
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were sold out in my mall within the first two days but the lady at the store told me that she would call me as soon as they got a restock...so she called my on Friday and I was there within minutes. These two colours are gorgeous!! 

Now I have 6 bottles from this collection and I love them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_My order arrived today - wow that was super fast! For European chicks wanting to order online, I can def reccommend Head2Toe...I used the cheapest shipping method._

 
I've just placed my first order from Head2Toe, I can't wait to receive my it! I ordered:

*CHINA GLAZE*
Branding Iron
Unplugged
Hybrid
Ruby Pumps

*OPI*
Bubble Bath
Nail Envy for sensitive and peeling nails

And a bottle of Seche Vite as well, after having heard so much good things about that stuff! Can't wait, can't wait


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up about these sights.  I have had my pedicures done with OPI but never owned a bottle.  I'm so amazed to see the price differences.  I think it may be time to start ordering.


----------

